# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Alles lijkt zo ver weg

## John_Swain

op dit moment zit ik te typen met behoorlijk wat moeite.
ik zie alles toch vrij helder maar het gekke is dat het net lijkt alsof bijvoorbeeld mijn beeldscherm een heel end van mij weg is.
alles eigenlijk wel, zelfs als ik naar mijn toetsenbord kijk.
waar kan dit aan liggen?
want ik heb dit bijna nooit. is me wel eens eerder overkomen alleen dan word mijn zicht weer normaal.

nou heb ik wel een nacht opgezeten maar ja ben een nachtbraker dus me lichaam is het wel gewend onderhand.

heb altijd zo iets gehad van zal wel een stom iets zijn van het lichaam.
maar nu blijft het wel irritant lang aan houden, zo erg zelfs dat ik nu met me neus op het scherm zit om de letters te kunnen lezen die ik typ.

waar zou dit aan liggen en wat zou ik hieraan kunnen doen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey John,

Kan het zijn dat het 'gewoon' door (over)vermoeidheid komt? Heb je last van hoofdijn en/of dat dat beeld wat je ziet blijft als je je ogen sluit? 
Ik heb wel een link gevonden waarop meer mensen (vooral kinderen) ondervinden dat voorwerpen die in werkelijkheid dichtbij zijn ver weg lijken te zijn zie http://www.medischforum.nl/onderwerp/16546 en http://onlinespreekuur.gezondheidspl...ak_kunnen_zijn
daarin wordt beschreven dat het iets zou kunnen zijn wat heet "alice in wonderland syndroom of micropsia' ... misschien dat je je herkent in wat die mensen beschrijven...
Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo John,

Al enig idee waardoor je 'alles lijkt zo ver weg' vandaan komt? 
Is het zicht inmiddels al weer herstelt?
Succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## John_Swain

gelukkig is het allemaal wel weer bijgetrokken, bedankt voor je tips zal ik de volgende keer toepassen.

mogelijk wel door vermoeidheid denk ik ja.
maar ja ik draai wel vaker meer dan 24 uur en dan heb ik er ook geen last van.
wel dat ik het koud krijg moete met evenwicht wallen pijn aan de ogen en benen, maar zolang ik maar zit en me armen op het buro heb komt het allemaal goed.
vroeg me eigenlijk hoe lang een mens eigenlijk wakker kan blijven?
ga ik een record bevestigen iets voor de kinder books of records  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Inderdaad fijn dat het allemaal is bijgetrokken  :Smile: 
En inderdaad met slaap tekort wordt men eerder moe, onevenwichtig en heeft men meer last van wallen...

Enne over dat Guiness Book of Records record vond ik het volgende, dus om dat record te breken wens ik je succes  :Wink: 
* Randy Gardner, een Amerikaanse scholier, hield zichzelf in 1964 *264 uur wakker.* In een wedstrijd, voor het ‘Guinness Book of World Records’. Hoe was hij eraan toe? De dokters die hem onderzochten, na elf dagen, vonden dat het nog best goed met hem ging. Zijn vingers trilden wat. Zijn hart liet een ruisje horen. Zijn ogen draaiden, zijn gezicht was emotieloos en praten lukte niet echt meer. Dat was toonloos gemompel geworden. _ (Bron; http://www.nrc.nl/wetenschap/article...en_is_dodelijk)_
* *Engelsman elf dagen zonder slaap*
Een man uit Groot-Brittannie heeft meer dan elf dagen en nachten niet geslapen. De 42-jarige Tony Wright claimt hiermee het wereldrecord wakker blijven gebroken te hebben, dat op precies elf dagen ligt. Dit meldt de BBC. Het oude Guinness World Record dateert uit 1964 en staat op naam van Randy Gardner uit de Verenigde Staten. Na die recordpoging laste het Guinness Book of Records de competitie af vanwege gezondheidsrisico's. Het is daarom onduidelijk of de organisatie de prestatie van Wright erkent. Wright vocht tegen zijn slaap door thee te drinken, te poolen en een dagboek bij te houden. Een webcam en camera's hielden hem 24 uur per dag in de gaten. De poging maakte deel uit van Wright's onderzoek naar het lichaam in slaaptoestand. _(Bron; http://www.waarmaarraar.nl/pages/re/...der_slaap.html)_

----------


## John_Swain

en dan heb je altijd weer van die mensen die het feestje verpesten...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pibo

Hoi, Ik ben een visueel onderzoek aan het doen en vroeg me af hoe het alice in wonderland syndroom effect heeft op de dagelijkse handelingen?
Groet Pieter

----------


## John_Swain

daar kan ik een heel kort antwoord op geven,
JA!

----------


## pibo

misschien een stom voorbeeld, maar zijn er gevallen dat de muur dan ver weg lijkt en dat je dan opeens er al bent? of andersom dat je geen stap zet, omdat alles te dicht bij lijkt..

----------


## John_Swain

probeer je nou in herhaling te vallen, of zit je nou te geinen? :S

----------


## pibo

nee, ik ben serieus. ik probeer oplossingen te vinden voor zeldzame aandoeningen. ik probeer hierbij dus alles erover te weten..

----------


## Luuss0404

*Alice in Wonderland*
Alice in Wonderland is een migrainevariant waarbij kinderen tijdens een migraine aanval de wereld vervormd waarnemen. Sommige voorwerpen en mensen zijn sterk vergroot, andere juist verkleind, ook kunnen voorwerpen en mensen er sterk vervormd uitzien. Kinderen ervaren hun eigen lichaam vaak ook vervormd en weten soms niet hoe ze het moeten gebruiken. Ze lijken helemaal verward maar weten wel wie ze zijn. Vaak hebben ze tijdens een migraine aanval geen goed besef van de tijd en hebben ze het gevoel dat ze alles al eens meegemaakt hebben. Het Alice in Wonderland syndroom kan ook gezien worden bij een virale hersenontsteking door bijvoorbeeld het Ebstein-Barr virus.
_(Bron: brochure "migraine bij kinderen" van kinderneurologie.eu)_

@ Pibo,
Hier staat een ervaring en een reactie van een kinderarts. Misschien kan je een kinderarts benaderen met jou vragen?
Op internet is ook heel veel te vinden, wel voornamelijk in het Engels.

----------

